# Dumor Goat Block from TSC



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Anyone use it? 

We have 5 adult does who have been on browse/grass all summer, they are starting to get grass hay again, and I brought home a goat block for them about 2 weeks ago, they love it! I offer it 1-2x a day, and can see a difference in how soft their coats are getting. 
We will be starting to grain them soon for breeding season/pregnancy/etc. 
Can we still offer them the block?
We feed a basic 16% medicated, pelleted feed, similar I believe to Noble Goat pellets.

I was thinking this might be good for them in pregnancy, especially with the lousy winter we had last year.

NEXT QUESTION...

My kids have some young 4-H breeding goats that are prepping for their last summer show. I'd like to cut them back on grain a little bit as they are burning holes in my pockets lol. 

Would it be okay to cut them back a little and offer them one of the blocks?
They get the same 16% feed, and grass hay.


We won't offer loose mineral, at least for the time being. We've just had really lousy luck keeping it dry, and I've had to throw so much away because they won't touch it. I've tried moving their mineral feeders around, and it's just a losing battle. 

Thanks for any comments/opinions on the block.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Blocks aren't good for goats, they can't get enough minerals from it. Reading the analysis not too impressed..., very low copper. My vet recommended to put loose minerals in their grain, and so far so good. I switched to Payback minerals and they love the stuff...., so I offer it free choice and put some on their Chaffhaye a couple times a week..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm not a fan of blocks but you can certainly offer it.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Like I mentioned in my original post, I have always used loose mineral, but for some crazy reason we can not keep it dry. It's not the mineral or the feeder, it must be the crazy weather. I've wasted nearly half a bag of mineral because it gets so damp they won't touch it 

I have a couple of those large pvc feeders. But I even put some in a bucket for the young bucks, and it was wet 2 days later, and they've not touched it.

We have actually mixed some mineral in with our grain in the past, but they wasted grain <we feed pelleted grain>.

I'm just at a loss other than using this block, which they do seem to love. 
Eventually the adult does will be back on grain, and hopefully I can figure out a way to keep their mineral dry. Right now I'm :wallbang:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Feeding the block is better than nothing though...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

What I use is the PVC mineral feeders. You know that empty space at the bottom of the y part? I put a stocking bag full of stall-dri or cat litter in there to pull the moisture out. I also only put enough out for one or two days.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The Dumor blocks are really meant to be a protein supplement, not to take the place of minerals. I've had good success with the apple flavored horse mineral/vitamin blocks in the past. I use them as an added thing but, they like them.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

I've used protein blocks before. My goats would devour them! As long as the block doesn't have urea in it, they are fine to give. The protein blocks aren't like the regular mineral blocks. They are softer and the goats can eat more of it faster. But they don't have enough vitamins/minerals to give long term in place of loose minerals. I'd think you could get away with giving just a protein block for a month or two but I wouldn't let my goats go longer than that without loose.
I'd copper bolus them too to prevent them from becoming deficient while just on the protein blocks.


----------

